# Beer making...First try!



## Leftyonly (Apr 23, 2016)

Spent the afternoon NOT watching the NFL making beer from a kit my son gave me for Christmas.

Itâ€™s a real pain in the *****. Now I know why they invented bottled beer. Lots of pots needed for the mash/sparg/boil, etc...overall I was about three hours from start to fermentation. Now I will wait two weeks to bottle and then another two weeks in the bottles before finding out whether Iâ€™ve made beer or swill.

It was interesting to do once, but I certainly did not find a new hobby!

Hope the pics work and are in order...
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, it's a lot easier to buy at the store ... :biggrin: ... and faster ...

.


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

One gallon batches are a pain and it only makes 11 bottles for the effort.
I routinely make 5-10 gallon batches. 

Have 5 gallons of a Belgian Wit (similar in taste to Blue Moon) in the keg now and am about to make another 5 or 10 gallons of a Fresh Strawberry infused Wit. Yum Yum.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

It's hard work. But it has to be a labor of love. Some of the best beers I ever had were made in my garage.

And some that were so bad I had to pour them out!

But it's a fun hobby!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

When my Son was in college at Texas State, him and a room mate started making beer in their apartment. They got their supplies from Austin brewing Co., those boys got to where they were making some very good beer. 

I don't think my Son has made any beer since then, but I remember them saying that once you started a batch, you had to stay with it until you were finished.


----------



## LA_Cox (Apr 6, 2015)

I couldn't imagine going through everything for just 1 gallon. I brew in the 5 gallon sizes and keg them. Bottling is a pain in the arse! I really enjoy making it, but it takes time. Now I've got 2 freezers in the garage with temperature controls so that I can lager in the warmer months. I'm about to brew another grapefruit IPA in this next batch.

Hope yours turns out!

Late, 

Cox


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I wish the Swan truck had beer and put an end to my "beer runs".


----------



## Leftyonly (Apr 23, 2016)

Update one week in..










Not nearly as much CO2 bubbling as I expected. Weâ€™ll know in about 3 weeks I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

I tried my hand at making some brew with a similar kit a few years ago. Beer turned out pretty good but I decided it was too much work for me, and not really worth it. If I were to do it it would need to be 5 gallon batches to get enough brew to make it worth my while. Just another reminder I probably drink too much beer.


----------

